
Google search results in Google Sheets or Excel - muthali
https://www.aozata.com/how-to-get-google-search-results-in-google-sheets-excel/
======
ttraub
A more accurate title would be "How to get Google search results in Google
Sheets or MS Excel" as per the original article (corrected for
capitalization). "inside sheets" sounds dangerously close to "between the
sheets".

